# Investigating the relationship between bad guts, mood and anxiety



## mt15357 (Mar 29, 2018)

I am a 3rd Year undergraduate Psychology student at the University of Bristol. I am desperately looking to recruit participants for my dissertation, which is a research project investigating the relationship between bad guts, mood and anxiety.

The study itself involves participants recording a 2-week daily diary of gut status, feelings of anxiety and mood. The diary consists of 6 questions which participants will rate their agreement with on Google Docs form. This will take no longer than 5 minutes. There is no face-to-face contact required, only via email contact and the dairy will be completed remotely on participants own laptop, desktop, tablet or smartphone. All data collected will be confidential and anonymised. This means participants will be given identification numbers, and names and email addresses will be confidential and deleted by researchers upon completion of the study.

I will NOT be promoting any products, or any methods for managing IBS symptoms, or giving any medical advice. Participants must be over 18 and have regular bad guts (over a 2-week period, have at least one experience of abdominal symptoms). Please note, this study does require daily participation, therefore you must have access to a laptop, desktop, tablet or smartphone daily.

If you have any questions or are eligible and willing to participate please contact me by email. Thank you so much for reading this!

Contact information: [email protected]


----------

